
Britain lost 7k jobs because Musk thought Brexit too risky for Tesla - alistairSH
https://business.financialpost.com/transportation/autos/brexit-drove-tesla-to-pick-berlin-over-britain-for-new-factory-report-2
======
tomohawk
Musk makes lots of promises about these projects, but they don't always pan
out. Just look at the Buffalo NY factory

~~~
woodandsteel
You're absolutely right. It's not completely guaranteed that the factory will
succeed, so it doesn't matter at all that the UK lost it.

